#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Is Agriculture robots market is the most prominent market?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

The growing population with it the rising demand for food is creating a need for high yield of crops.
Which has led farmers to seek agriculture robots.


Do you think agriculture robots market is the most prominent market?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> The growing population with it the rising demand for food is creating a need for high yield of crops.
> Which has led farmers to seek agriculture robots.
> 
> 
> Do you think agriculture robots market is the most prominent market?


Some of the other factors fueling the growth of the global agriculture robots market are improved efficiency and cost saving as a result of reduced usage of chemicals.

----------

